# Work holding arbors



## Charles scozzari (Mar 24, 2022)

Hi, just like to put these out there. I don't like oversized washers on my work, but the commercially available expanding arbors on the left leave a lot to be desired. They just don't work. The work slides down the shaft or off the tool. So what I came up with is an arbor with different sized stepping to hold the washers or other round pieces securely with on slipping while cutting. There cut from a piece of 1 1/8" stock and can be cut to accommodate different IDs as needed. I usually stack the washers for cutting to have them all the same ODs.          Thanks for looking.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 24, 2022)

We call them " spuds " in the business but you can call them whatever you want . They work great .


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 24, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> We call them " spuds " in the business but you can call them whatever you want . They work great .


They work really well. The other more expensive expanding arbors are really a lot of money.      Spuds   I like it.   Thanks for the info.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 24, 2022)

We also call them nut mandrels.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 24, 2022)

benmychree said:


> We also call them nut mandrels.


Hello, thanks for the Like. these have been a pleasure to work with. Thanks again


----------

